# Filtro activo de bajo mono



## Danielv (Oct 8, 2007)

Saludos a todo mis amigos y lectores del foro, me gustaria saber si alguien tiene un filtro activo para bajos que sea mono, es que me quiero construir un subwoofer y no consigo el filtro, me pueden ayudar ?  Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 8, 2007)

Aqui tienes el filtro con su impreso y si quieres etapa de potencia.
Tiene un pequeño inconveniente, la pag esta en sueco (Creo yo) pero los datos se entiende perfecto

http://www.chrudim2000.cz/tuning/interier/in_zesilovac.html


----------



## Danielv (Oct 8, 2007)

Esta bueno tu aporte, gracias.   de todas maneras voy a seguir consultando a ver que me dicen !

Gracias


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 9, 2007)

Tambien estoy buscando un filtro pero mono.


----------



## tupolev (Oct 9, 2007)

A ver que tal este otro.
Saludos


----------



## Danielv (Oct 9, 2007)

Creo que esta muy bien este filtro activo, gracias por tu aporte !


----------



## JV (Oct 9, 2007)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Aqui tienes el filtro con su impreso y si quieres etapa de potencia.
> Tiene un pequeño inconveniente, la pag esta en sueco (Creo yo) pero los datos se entiende perfecto
> 
> http://www.chrudim2000.cz/tuning/interier/in_zesilovac.html



Te fuiste muy al norte Fogonazo, la pagina es checa! pero no deja de estar interesante de todas formas.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 9, 2007)

No digas nada JV pero estoy metiendo sizaña para lograr la guerra Suecia Checoslovaquia


Otro mas


----------



## Danielv (Oct 9, 2007)

Fogonazo esta bueno tu filtro, lo voy a guardas en mi pc.  Gracias


----------



## Diodo Zener (Nov 2, 2007)

Me interesa el filtro de Fogonazo; solo unas preguntas,los 3 potenciómetros del diagrama ¿Que manejan? ¿cual es la frecuencia de corte ?y la llave normal-reverse ¿invierte la señal en 180º o qué?

Salu*2.


----------

